# MAC - Stylistics - Nov 07



## lara (Sep 24, 2007)

Place all your *Stylisitics*swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC  or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.







This thread is for pictures only - please keep all chatter and questions within the *Stylistics *discussion thread. For official product images, release dates and other information, please refer to the colour story post.


----------



## starbu23 (Nov 29, 2007)

This is my first time posting anything so I hope they work. 

Witty lipglass swatch:




Witty l/g on lips (nothing else):




Witty l/g on me with a bit more face for reference:





Sheerspark Pressed Powder top:





Sheerspark Warm Ice (left) and Pave (right) open:





Sheerspark swatches: 
Warm Ice (left) and Pave (right) top applied alone. Bottom swatches are over a light layer of Fusion Gold Metal-X e/s:


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Nov 30, 2007)

Here you go my fellow specktraettes

Wearing model chic on my face, the scene lipstick with tastemaker lipglass on top I am a nw20 and model chic is perfect for me!





The display- so gorgeous!








Top to bottom:
In vogue, Stylistic with witty on top, The scene with tastemaker on top, Conversational Lipglass


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Dec 1, 2007)

*STYLISTICS






Warm Ice & Pave


















































*


----------



## susu (Dec 3, 2007)

warm ice


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Dec 5, 2007)

Soft Pout Lipstick





On lips 





With Be seen lipglass(MA said looks exactly like the white stylitics l/g Cant remember name sorry) Makes it a really pretty nude


----------



## jilliandanica (Dec 6, 2007)

Lighthearted Mystery Powder, 129 Brush, Soft Pout l/s and Stylistic l/s





Lighthearted Mystery Powder [As true to color as my camera could get it]





Wearing Lighthearted and Stylistic l/s [lined with Brick l/p]





Stylistic l/s lined with Brick l/p




imo, Stylistic looks like You Say Tomato Mattene l/s

Soft Pout l/s unlined





Air of Style [more pics can be found in the Stylistic discussion thread]


----------



## addicted_2color (Dec 7, 2007)

Air of Style bottle






Close up of the case





Up close of Pave, Sheerspark Pressed powder





Pave, Sheerspark Pressed powder, Lighthearted Sheer Mystery Powder,  227 brush





Closed


----------



## eyebrowless (Dec 8, 2007)

Fashionette Sheerspark Pressed Powder:








Tastemaker Lipglass:


----------



## thelove4tequila (Dec 14, 2007)

Where is all the Stylistics love? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's what I have to share














Awww the 224...my first! I was surprised at the size of this brush. It is alittle smaller than my other MAC brushes; maybe by an inch or two in length. So far I luurve this thing!


----------



## User40 (Dec 21, 2007)

Model Chic




Comparison of Model Chic on left with Couture Mystery Powder in Light




Sheerspark Pressed Powder in Solitaire




Witty Lipglass and Stylistics Lipstick




Witty over Stylistics on NC20 skin




Clutch in Duster




Clutch clasp detail


----------



## mymymai (Dec 22, 2007)

Stylistics lipstick on NC20, unlined.




The Scene lipstick on NC20, unlined


----------



## missmacqtr (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## mmc5 (Apr 7, 2008)

Colors are a little washed out, these didn't photograph all that well. Hyper Chic lipglass (my favourite mac l/g), Soft Pout and In Vogue lipsticks.  

ALL CLICKABLE THUMBNAILS


----------

